# REAL HDR!



## PhotoXopher (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't think anyone can deny that this is HDR...


----------



## Soocom1 (Nov 9, 2009)

ha...............................................................................



ha..


----------



## delizo23 (Nov 9, 2009)

thats not a high dynamic range photograph.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 9, 2009)

I just said it was HDR.


----------



## rufus5150 (Nov 9, 2009)

delizo23 said:


> thats not a high dynamic range photograph.


whoosh.


----------



## icassell (Nov 9, 2009)

Great find! Love it!


----------



## Big (Nov 9, 2009)

delizo23 said:


> thats not a high dynamic range photograph.


Haha some people are so literal...


----------



## boogschd (Nov 9, 2009)

Big said:


> delizo23 said:
> 
> 
> > thats not a high dynamic range photograph.
> ...


----------



## SlimPaul (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## Derrel (Nov 9, 2009)

rufus5150 said:


> delizo23 said:
> 
> 
> > thats not a high dynamic range photograph.
> ...



"whoosh!"

over/he:thumbup:ad


----------



## Dominantly (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## FilmaTroy (Nov 9, 2009)

brilliant!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Brian L (Nov 10, 2009)

That is what HDR is suppose to look like when processed the right way!


----------



## delizo23 (Nov 10, 2009)

i was kidding guys. sarcasm.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 10, 2009)

Suuuuuuuuuure you were


----------



## Overread (Nov 10, 2009)

I demand you go back and take a proper photo - we need HDR HDR now


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 10, 2009)

I may just do that, my 80-200 is out for delivery, I'll need something to shoot!


----------

